# nearfield speakers for surrounds?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Behringer 2030p truth monitors hanging around and was thinking of useing them for front hieght speakers. Being a nearfield monitor does anyone think this is a bad idea and why? Here are the speakers....http://www.buycheapr.com/us/red.jsp...EA5E07C73EC9F78259936C30DF91F6FD88ECBF9030000


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think they would work just fine in an Audyssey DSX Setup. Accurate Speakers are accurate Speakers.... It is true that they are Designed for Nearfield Listening, but do not think there would be any issues in this Application.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would agree, but, you won't know unless you try. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's, I have Audyssey in my Marantz so no problem there. I just need to buy some ceiling speaker mounts to get them set up right and just wanted some opinions so I don't waste my time. :T


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I certainly see no problem with them. Might look into plugging the ports with cotton or wool for SQ purposes though. You can see the frequency(polar) response improvements and time(impulse) improvements here: http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/07/more-on-b2031p-and-diffraction.html

The bass changes were minimal in the 2031: http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/07/bass-changes-from-portenclosure.html

Subjectively, the bass did seem less dynamic with the ports plugged. That could be some artifact of my belief system however. The subjective improvement in the MR/Treble is at least backed by measurements. For this purpose, I'd think that would be more important.

The B1030A and the Mackie MR5 might be some other models to look at that lack the port beside the tweeter issue and are similarly priced.

Dan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

DanTheMan said:


> I certainly see no problem with them. Might look into plugging the ports with cotton or wool for SQ purposes though. You can see the frequency(polar) response improvements and time(impulse) improvements here: http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/07/more-on-b2031p-and-diffraction.html
> 
> The bass changes were minimal in the 2031: http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/07/bass-changes-from-portenclosure.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan, I will give it a try with the ports plugged and see how they sound. :wave:


----------

